
The US meat market is effectively a monopoly - aloukissas
https://www.kcrw.com/culture/shows/good-food/meat-supply-slaughterhouses-french-classics/economics-industrial-meat-industry
======
lazylizard
This is pedantic but what happened to oligopolies?

~~~
aloukissas
They got bought out. What's worse, as the writer explains in the interview, we
haven't been able to enforce antitrust laws, as these companies can prove that
the consumer hasn't been negatively effected (until COVID hit, of course).

------
arkis22
If a plant in France closes, how much of their meat supply do they lose?

